# Trout Noo Noo Style



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

The Clown got nasty...for those of you that know guide Ken Sabin you know what I mean...The weather reports and friends were saying it's gonna be way too windy(small craft advisory offshore and getting uglier as the day wore on)....Ken shot me an email yesterday and said let's go after the big one. Everything is lining up just right. I said ok and met him at the harbor at 6:30. We went to East Matagorda and fished Corky's in the mud. For the most part, that is all we threw all day. A few topwaters but mostly floating and suspending Corky's. If anyone of y'all is missing a redish pink Corky, we found it...stuck deep in a Red that flat hammered one of Noo Noo's offerings.

To say we got into the fish would be an understatement. We caught and released at least 5 limits of redfish today. All good fish between 23-27 inches - nice and fat.

We also caught some trout probably 10 keepers or so. We weren't after quantity just quality. Mixed in with the reds at one stop were some very nice trout. Ken pointed out at the last stop that this was it...this was were the big girl was going down and it was gonna get NASTY!!

We caught 2 trout that were 18-19 inches and the other 8 that we kept were between 22-24 inches. The highlight of the trip was Noo Noo getting Nasty with a 28 inch beauty that weighed 7.2 pounds on the boga's. It hit a corky like a runaway freight train and when it boiled the surface the tail looked like a 747 fanned out. It was beautiful. After a few pictures we were able to successfully release her for the next set of fisherman.

All in all it was an awesome day of fishing. In case you guys don't know this Capt. Ken Sabin is one of the most personable guys you would ever meet. Always willing to help. Even though he is a friend, I'll still give you an unbiased report - you have seen others who have gone out with him lately and posted here and they got big ones as well. Give Noo Noo a call 281-814-3531 or www.captkensabin.com We tried to get Jode to come down and join us but he said he had too much work to do. Looks like he missed out.

Here are some pictures from the day.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

a few more pics...and to show we didn't forget about 2cool - a sheepshead on a corky caught through the dorsal fin --and the bottom of one trout where you can see it had been sitting in the mud.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool report and pig pics!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats sure seemed fun. Talk about a big trout. 
Jeff


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

spotsndots,

From the smile on your face tells the story about the day of fishing. Tell Noo Noo (Ken) that he needs to smile once in awhile that he starting to remind me of Capt. Doug.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

What a great report, and very cool pics.
Looks like Noo-Noo is on the fish.

I need to find some buds to split a trip with him.

Kelly


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Water color looks nice.
Cool pics. thanks for the report.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Way to go buddy! Sorry I couldn't make it w/ ya,just didn't feel like doing much after recieving the news about Mo Mo.We'll go get on them after I get back from Mississippi.
Peace out!!!!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

seachaser05 said:


> spotsndots,
> 
> From the smile on your face tells the story about the day of fishing. Tell Noo Noo (Ken) that he needs to smile once in awhile that he starting to remind me of Capt. Doug.


Joel, it's that battle face! LoL!!

Dang Spots, looks like ya'll got-on-em! LoL!! Yea Ken has been in his grove lately. Nice pics and report. As spots said Ken is a blast to fish with. He will keep you very entertained!


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Good job out in the wind! Nice pic's


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

We had a blast on the reds we seen reds from one side all the way to the other plenty of mud boils to give away there location.The big trout are in the mud yesterday they seem to be a little more active with the water temp at 55 here is the funny part about yesterday there was no wind,we crossed the bay it was calm and for most of the day it was just a ripple with very low water around noon east matty got some water and went crazy.Hey spots sorry to hear about them aggies they had a great year and thanks for all the kind words fishing is good right now we are in the big trout pattern for sure.Ill be out there tomorrow looking for another one lol later Ken P.S dont forget to stop by the boat show and visit Ill be with PODS at the laguna booth see ya there ask Spots about that texas wader 3 laguna will make for you its niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Wow...*

Great report and great pics... Yes I stayed in the office and was pushing paper getting ready for 07.

I knew ya'll would get into them good, Capt K has been on some really good fish as of late... Man I am sick to my stomach not being able to make it.

KEN MAKE NOTE... YOU HAVE TO SMILE WHEN CATCHING BIG FISH...

I'm going to make a prediction right now... YOU WILL CATCH A 30+ by FEB 28, 2007.

You heard it hear... and I will catch a 34in!!!!!

Jode


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Sum green 4 a great report, pics, and for braving the elements.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great report and awesome pics!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice fish.


----------



## Browning (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool,
I hope you didn't stick her too hard. I'd like to catch her again in the morning. Way to go Noo Noo!


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

great report and pics


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice report and love the pictures. Interesting that the wind was laying for I thought I was in a hurricane over here in South Texas.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Way 2 Go!!*

I've learned lots from Capt. Ken!!! He's a good man and deserves nothing but the best. I lost a corky such as that but it was not to a fish. I dropped it while I was changing lures and it sank in the mud so I could not find it. Maybe that ol red was diggin in the mud and found it for me,, lol. Man yall sure did getem!! Way 2 go


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Great report. Nice fish to go with it!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice! I bet the sheepie pulled like hell! LOL


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Way to go Noo Noo!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Hey neighbor, thats a 2cool fishing report!


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

Great report Jim. Greenie for the yellow mouths.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Great report and pics.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Bobber, Red etc....Thanks but all the credit goes to Noo Noo...He definitely knew where we needed to be...I will say....this is what makes you come back for more - Noo Noo had gone back to get the boat and I was working slowly up to this point - Noo Noo had told me that a couple of weeks back he had a group out and one of the guys stuck a big girl there. I think I remember him telling me it was 28" or thereabouts. My biggest to date is 26". 

Anyway, I am working along and all of a sudden -Bam!! Two (2) hard head shakes and then line peeling drag straight away from me and I am thinking here she is....I am not doing anything but holding on at this point...then it happened...line went slack. No broken line just a pulled hook. I had already loosened the drag to make sure it wasn't too tight and have that be the reason for pulling one free....Don't know what it was...but that is why I'll be going back!!


----------



## hamsco1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Capt Ken Sabin*

there goes noo-noo and that dang mud again good job buddy i will be giving you a call soon i need to hook up with you again


----------

